# ScriptDrop



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Got a notice in app, new service from lyft in conjuction with scriptdrop. Of course there is no real information presented, and you are forced to watch it on the phone / tablet since cannot be reached on lyft account via browser.

Started video, immediately had a problem.
Lyft gets you to the pharmacy, you are supposed to be Last Ride when accept ScriptDrop ride. Arrive at pharmacy, then supposed to dropoff right after. Go inside, verify script package, pickup, open link that is texted to you to get to script drop's web-app.

Get customer information / address. **OPEN A DIFFERENT MAPPING PROGRAM** and enter script drop customer information, navigate to them. Collect payment if required, via credit card, let customer hold your phone to answer 3 question survey, sign for script.

That was as far as I got. Went to www.scriptdrop.co and looked at information there. Highly trained couriers, *UNIFORMED*, Background Checked (Lyft or additional?), HIPAA trained, *DRUG TESTED... *I have no problem with a UA, nothing in my closet though I am not sure about the rest of you. But, I am not going to be changing in/out of a shirt / whatever in order to drop off a script.

Mapping thing... I was not able to find additional information about insurance / driver requirements. I bet they are utilizing lyft platform to dispatch drivers. But then they are using their app. No information about in transit / destination.

Looks like a big ol' bucket of NOPE for me. I did choose "No I don't agree" to agreement.
Posting a lot of screenshot from videos, and will try to do the agreement (from gdrive) as well. 
Wasn't aware of 6 file limitation. sorry, rest will wait or will post as others request.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Ugh, that sounds just as bad as Taco Mode... just in different ways. 

Sheesh, Lyft. Getting desperate? Seems like it.


----------

